# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Σουμάκ ( sumac ) εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με τη χρήση του
*Σουμάκ ( sumac ) εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα*

----------


## xarhs

καταπληκτικο δημητρη...!!!!!

που τα σκευτεσαι βρε????? και εχει και πολυ εντονο χρωμα............

θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο.......

----------


## jk21

σε λιγες μερες ερχεται κατι για το βαψιμο των york και norwich με κουρκουμα και οχι μονο .οταν πηγα να ψωνισω ,το ειδα και μετα ηταν πανευκολο να βρω πληροφοριες .εχει πολυ εντονο χρωμα οπως το βλεπετε (σαν την κανθαξανθινη ) ισως και πιο εντονο απο οσο φαινεται

----------


## jk21

Τα εχω αναφερει ηδη ,στο θεμα της αυγοτροφης για καναρινια  κοκκινου παραγοντα  ..... 

το επισυναπτω και εδω  για να υπαρχει ,για οποιον δεν το εχει δει εκει *Αυγοτροφή χωρίς ψήσιμο ,για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( red factor canaries )  ποστ59 και στη συνεχεια*οπου γινεται αναφορα για χρηση του Σουμακ ως πηγη τροφης στη φυση απο πουλια που πανω τους εχουν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα οπως οι καρδιναλιοι ,το redpoll ,ο καρποντακος αλλα και αλλα

----------


## Μπία

Σκέφτομαι να δώσω σουμάκ στον Μπικμπικ που από κόκκινος έγινε κίτρινος.Σταμάτησα να του δίνω κανθαξανθίνη εδώ και ένα χρόνο.Να του δίνω έτσι αυτούσιο ?Όποιος το έδωσε στα πουλιά του είδε να παίρνουν κόκκινο χρώμα?

----------


## jk21

*

Αυγοτροφή χωρίς ψήσιμο ,για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( red factor canaries )*δες τη συνταγη απο την αρχη (δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τα βαλεις και ολα )

και δες και το ποστ 59 με φωτογραφικες αποδειξεις για τον κατακοκκινο καρδιναλιο και το ποστ 60 με την βουλα της επιστημονικης ερευνας που αναφερεται εκει 

Υπαρχουν παιδια εδω μεσα (και εκτος φορουμ ) που ηδη το δινουν .Εντυπωσεις ισως πουνε εκεινοι .Να ξερεις οτι για να δεις σημαντικα αποτελεσματα ,πρεπει να ταισεις και εντος πτεροριας  .Κατακοκκινος δεν θα γινει αλλα θα βοηθησει

----------


## Μπία

Το διάβασα το post παλαιότερα αλλά πιο πολύ ήθελα να μου πουν κάποιοι που το δοκίμασαν.Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## antonisveria

ο'τι κάνει δουλειά κάνει σίγουρα,απλά λόγο της γεύσης του.....εκεί που έφτιαξα μια τηγανιά έβαλα και αρκετό σουμάκ μέσα......έχει μια λεμονόξυνη αρκετά έντονη γεύση θα έλεγα άρα λίγο λίγο μέχρι να το συνηθίσει,στη αυγοτροφή πάντως το τρώγανε μια χαρά,αύριο σκέφτομαι να βάλω σκέτο σουμάκ σε μια αυγοθήκη να δώ αν θα φάνε.....

----------


## GiannisKon

Αντώνη σκέτο μήπως δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα?Δεν ξέρω γι' αυτό ρωτάω!

----------


## antonisveria

δεν νομιζω Γιαννη απο την στιγμη που το τρωνε ελευθερα στην φυση.....καμια ριζα πως θα γινει να βρουμε χαχαχα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εμενα παντως αυτη η φωτο 


με αυτη δεν μου φαινονται ιδιες

----------


## jk21

εχουν και αυτα τα υποειδη τους  ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumac


εδω ειναι αλλη φωτο που μας εχει βαλει ο Αντωνης και δειχνει επισης διαφορετικο απο αυτη που σχολιαζεις

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

79 υποειδη δεν ειναι και λιγα :Happy:  
ξερουμε την επεξεργασια του σουμακ?

----------


## jk21

απλα πραγματα .... αποξηρανση τριψιμο 

http://helengrblog.blogspot.gr/2011/03/sumac.html

----------


## legendguards

έτοιμο το σουμακ καθαρισμένο φιλετταρισμενο για τις καρδερίνες και τα καναρινάκια μας








Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ωραια πραγματα !!!!!

----------


## legendguards

Απλως να ενημερωσουμε τους φιλους οτι εγω  εχω συνεχεια στο κλουβι ενα κλαδακι και το τρωνε οποτε θελουν , καποια πιο αργα καποια πιο γρηγορα , τα καναρινια ειδικα το αφανιζουν

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ηρθε ο φακελλος απο Κυπρο που μου στειλε ο Αντωνης 

Να τον ευχαριστησω οπως και την Δεσποινα  που εχουν πιστεψει σαν αυτη την τροφη ! θα δωσω το κλαρακι στα πουλακια και απο τους αλλους καρπους θα δοκιμασω την καλλιεργεια με τον σπορο που κλεινουν μεσα τους και θα δωσω ισως λιγους σε φιλους που θα ενδιαφερθουν 

Ξεχασα να τον βγαλω φωτο και επιφυλλασομαι

----------


## jk21

τα μικρα σπορακια κατω κατω ,ειναι σποροι kale ,καποιοι απο αυτους που επισης μου εστειλε ο Αντωνης  .Δειτε ποστ 189 και 190 εδω .Απο τις κορυφαιες πηγες λουτεινης και οχι μονο *Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*θα καλλιεργηθει και εκεινο 


Αν η σπορα τους εχει αποτελεσμα ,θα δημιουργηθουν σχετικα θεματα

----------


## stefos

Ο κολλημένος.................



Την μάσκα της καρδερινας την βάφει?????

----------


## ndlns

> Ο κολλημένος.................
> 
> 
> 
> Την μάσκα της καρδερινας την βάφει?????


Στέφανε, έχω ένα φίλο μοντελιστή ειδικό στις βαφές σε μικρή επιφάνεια... Ψήνεσαι;    

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Τροφές κατάλληλες για μάσκα καρδερινας*


> η χρωστικη που εχει την ιδιοτητα στη μασκα της καρδερινας να δινει με τροποποιηση της στον οργανισμο τις λεγομενες canary xanthophylles (καποιες εξ αυτων εχουν ανιχνευτει στη μασκα ) που ειναι οι μοναδικες φυσικες χρωστικες της μασκας , ειναι η λουτεινη .*Σαφεστατα υπαρχουν και αλλες κοκκινες χρωστικες που μπορει να επηρεασουν τη μασκα σε υψηλη συγκεντρωση , αλλα δεν μπορουν να την επηρεασουν τοσο ωστε να δωσουν βαθυ κοκκινο , αν δεν επηρεασουν και το μη κοκκινο φτερωμα .Εκτος αν δοθουν αφοτου εκεινο εχει βαφει ...* 
> Κοκκινο βαθυ δινουν διαφορες χρωστικες (τις εχουμε αναφερει στην ενοτητα των καναρινιων ) αρκει να μην ειναι υδατοδιαλυτες αλλα λιποδιαλυτες ωστε να απορροφιουνται απο το συκωτι . Πχ το παντζαρι εχει υδατοδιαλυτη την βεταινη , το βυσσινο και το κερασι υδατοδιαλυτες ανθοκυανινες ... δεν βαφουν το φτερωμα .Τα ουρα ναι ...


αν το δωσεις σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα , αφοτου το λευκο και κιτρινο των φτερων εχει ολοκληρωθει και βαφτει (το κιτρινο ... )ναι μπορει να βοηθησει οπως βοηθα και τον καρδιναλιο ή τον αμερικανικο κοκκινολαιμη ή το red poll και αλλα πουλια στη φυση 

αν το δωσεις εξ αρχης , τοτε σε ισχυρη ποσοτητα ισως ενοχλησει το κιτρινο των φτερων να γινει πιο βαθυ προς το πορτοκαλι και σιγουρα θα βοηθησει στην πιο βαθυ κοκκινο της μασκας , αν δινεις και αλλες τροφες με λουτεινη .Αν το δωσεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα θα δωσει ισως μικρη βοηθεια στη μασκα και ανεπαισθητο βαθυτερο κιτρινο και οχι ανοιχτο στα φτερα .Αν δοθει σε βαθμο που τα φτερα δεν θα επηρεαζονται καθολου στο κιτρινο τους , δεν νομιζω να δινει ουσιαστικη (συγκριτικα με τις πηγες λουτεινης ) στη μασκα 


Ξερω οτι εδινε αρκετο σουμακ καποιες εποχες του χρονου ο Αντωνης ο legendguard και θα μας πει την εμπειρια του πιστευω (εδινε ομως και αλλες πηγες λουτεινης )

----------


## legendguards

> *Τροφές κατάλληλες για μάσκα καρδερινας*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αν το δωσεις σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα , αφοτου το λευκο και κιτρινο των φτερων εχει ολοκληρωθει και βαφτει (το κιτρινο ... )ναι μπορει να βοηθησει οπως βοηθα και τον καρδιναλιο ή τον αμερικανικο κοκκινολαιμη ή το red poll και αλλα πουλια στη φυση 
> 
> αν το δωσεις εξ αρχης , τοτε σε ισχυρη ποσοτητα ισως ενοχλησει το κιτρινο των φτερων να γινει πιο βαθυ προς το πορτοκαλι και σιγουρα θα βοηθησει στην πιο βαθυ κοκκινο της μασκας , αν δινεις και αλλες τροφες με λουτεινη .Αν το δωσεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα θα δωσει ισως μικρη βοηθεια στη μασκα και ανεπαισθητο βαθυτερο κιτρινο και οχι ανοιχτο στα φτερα .Αν δοθει σε βαθμο που τα φτερα δεν θα επηρεαζονται καθολου στο κιτρινο τους , δεν νομιζω να δινει ουσιαστικη (συγκριτικα με τις πηγες λουτεινης ) στη μασκα 
> 
> ...


Σουμακ εδινα και δινω ακομα στην αυγοτροφη και καρδερινων και καναρινιων red factor αλλα εδινα τοσες πολλες πηγες λουτεινης που ειναι απιθανο να βγαλω σωστα συμπερασματα

----------


## jk21

ειναι χρησιμο αν εδινες σε σταθερη βαση , να μας πεις πανω κατω ποσοτητα (τριμμενο σκονη; ) και αν μπορει να θεωρηθει σημαντικη , αν ειδες την περιοδο που βαφοταν και το κιτρινο των φτερων , ιχνη πορτοκαλι ανοιχτο σε αυτα

----------


## stefos

Έτσι κι αλλιώς σήμερα βρέθηκα σε σούπερ και φυσικά αγορασα !!!!
Πωλείται σε συσκευασία πιπεριερας . 


Ααα γράφει πάνω ότι συνοδεύει ιδανικά κρέατα χαχαχα !!

----------


## jk21

μονο στο φραπε δεν βαζω ...  ειδικα στον κιμα σε καθε συνταγη , του δινω και καταλαβαινει 


Βρε Στεφο ,νομιζω το εχω αναφερει ... ισως και οχι ... εσυ στα γνωστα μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα κατω στο λιμανι , εγω σε γνωστο δρομο καθετα στην οδο Αθηνας (ακομα και στο Περιστερι σε αντιστοιχο μαγαζι ελαχιστα ακριβοτερο ) μπορουμε να το βρουμε παμφθηνα ... απο 6μισυ μεχρι 8 αντε 11 το κιλο μπορεις να το βρεις .Στο μαρκετ ειναι πανακριβο ... την επομενη φορα τωρα ... και τα πουλια να μην το φανε , θα τρελαθεις με τη γευση του εσυ ! εχω και καρπο με σπορο απο Κυπρο να σου δωσω . Μου φερε και ο Αντωνης τελευταια που ηρθε Ελλαδα

----------


## stefos

Φερε λίγο στην συνάντηση.......

----------


## legendguards

> ειναι χρησιμο αν εδινες σε σταθερη βαση , να μας πεις πανω κατω ποσοτητα (τριμμενο σκονη; ) και αν μπορει να θεωρηθει σημαντικη , αν ειδες την περιοδο που βαφοταν και το κιτρινο των φτερων , ιχνη πορτοκαλι ανοιχτο σε αυτα


Εδινα σκονη σουμακ παντα στην αυγοτροφη οπως και καρπο γυρω στο σεπτεμβρη ,ειχα καποια θεματα με καποια βαλκανικα οχι ολα που βαφτηκαν οι οδηγοι τους πορτοκαλι αλλα εδινα αρκετες πηγες λουτεινης που δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα οτι ειναι το σουμακ

----------


## jk21

η λουτεινη τα φτερα θα τα εκανε πιο εντονα κιτρινα το πολυ ... ισως οχι ανοιχτο λεμονι και μονο αν ηταν φουλ και οχι απλα πολυ η ποσοτητα της 

οι οδηγοι το οφειλουν καθαρα σε πορτοκαλοκοκκινες χρωστικες και προφανως μια απο αυτες , αν οχι η μοναδικη , ειναι και το σουμακ  ! Υπαρχουν βεβαια και ισχυρες πηγες λουτεινης οπως η καλεντουλα ή ο πορτοκαλι κατηφες που εχουν και ζεαξανθινη εκτος λουτεινης και αν εδινες απο αυτα , τοτε σιγουρα παιξανε ρολο

----------


## IscarioTis

Τους το εβαλα δεκα παρα το πρωι 


Και τωρα το αποτελεσμα



Αυτο με χωρις τον κροκο ειναι του ζευγαριου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

